# Do you remove the tags on your own shirts?



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Some people are of the opinion that there's no point putting woven labels into t-shirts because most customers remove them as soon as they get the t-shirt anyway.

When you get a t-shirt to wear for yourself, do you remove the label? (it doesn't really matter if it's a blank you bought for yourself or a t-shirt you bought from someone else - label stays in or label gets taken out?)


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Good poll. 

Personally I almost never remove a label. They don't usually bother me, and I like to be able to have the washing instructions.

Also, when I am getting dressed in the morning (and I am not a morning person), that label really helps me to not put things on backwards. Sad but true. 

Sometimes side seam labels (probably found more often in women's clothing) are a problem, though. Scratchy.


----------



## chowzer2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Good poll.
> Also, when I am getting dressed in the morning (and I am not a morning person), that label really helps me to not put things on backwards. Sad but true.


I use the label for the same exact thing. lol

Sometime I remove the tag if it is fraying, poking me, or is itchy.


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

Like a PP said, I think I've only ever removed labels that are in the side seams and annoy me (which has not generally been on t-shirts, LOL). I prefer to leave it there to have the care instructions and stuff. IMHO I think it would be a minority of people that remove tags as a rule.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I honestly can't remember the last time I removed a label. I'm just not bothered by them.

Like Jasonda, I also would be a little lost and put my shirt on backwards without it.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

chowzer2 said:


> Sometime I remove the tag if it is fraying, poking me, or is itchy.


Same here. This is the only time I remove labels.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

funtimesx said:


> IMHO I think it would be a minority of people that remove tags as a rule.


That's my opinion too. Occasionally one of my shirts will have a particularly scratchy label (normally because of poor stitching) I'll remove, but it's extremely rare.

I figured it would be good to get some data on it though, and I don't think this is one of those things that would particularly change depending on whether you're in the industry or not (like the question "How much would you pay for a t-shirt?" would for example).


----------



## BluePhantom (Oct 25, 2006)

Can't Recall Ever Removing A Tag From The Shirt.


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

I play sports and they sometimes get quite annoying. I remove most tags because it causes itchiness when you sweat. The tags made out of the softer material seem to be easier to deal with.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Sometime I remove the tag if it is fraying, poking me, or is itchy.


Same here. 

I don't make a conscious decision to remove labels, but if they make themselves known (scratchy, pokey, etc), they have to go.



Solmu said:


> Some people are of the opinion that there's no point putting woven labels into t-shirts because most customers remove them as soon as they get the t-shirt anyway.


I think the main reason why it's not that important to have woven labels (at least starting out), is that they aren't really noticed that much. I think people mostly notice them if they are scratchy or pokey, then they take them out, but otherwise, that money spent on labels might be better spent in advertising/marketing your new brand.

If you have the funds for both (labels and advertising), then I say go for it.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Likewise, Only if they make themselves known.


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Never remove it. Even the scratchy ones in the side seams bother me forever, but I never get around to removing it! Sad but true.


----------



## work-ed (Oct 24, 2006)

Interesting topic. Here's a side question for the forum:

If indeed you do decide to remove your tag(s), are there any easier ways to remove it completely without damaging the garment? Thanks!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

work-ed,

This thread has some info about removing tags:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t8111.html

Also search the forums for "relabelling" for more info.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If indeed you do decide to remove your tag(s), are there any easier ways to remove it completely without damaging the garment?


I just rip them out in frustration if they get too scratchy  I guess I could try a seam ripper or something if I wanted to keep the shirts intact.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I think the main reason why it's not that important to have woven labels (at least starting out), is that they aren't really noticed that much.


I definitely agree with that, I just want to put the "everyone just rips them out anyway" notion to bed, because I think it's a myth 

(regarding labels, specifically I think they add to brand perception, but probably not enough for that to translate into any real dollar amount)


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

Solmu, I reckon they may sometimes translate into a dollar amount.

For e.g - I have tall, skinny children, and often have trouble finding pants that fit around the waist, but don't look like shorts! If I find or am given a pair that end up fitting really well, I'll check the label to see who makes it, and buy more.

Same with my own clothes - I often find when I am going to shop for things I know I have trouble with the fit on (bras, tops and shoes, generally), I'll check the labels of things already in my wardrobe that fit me well and work for my figure, before I hit the mall.

Maybe I am just weird?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Same with my own clothes - I often find when I am going to shop for things I know I have trouble with the fit on (bras, tops and shoes, generally), I'll check the labels of things already in my wardrobe that fit me well and work for my figure, before I hit the mall.


No, that's not weird at all  

But that's a bit different than a decorated t-shirt that is probably a relabeled American Apparel or Hanes garment. You aren't checking to see who designed the print on the front, but who made the garment so you can get more of the same (same garment, not necessarily same design). 

If you're into garment design, it's almost essential that you have your own unique label for the reasons you just said. So customers can find more of your garments once they fall in love with them 

For decorated apparel (the actual designs on the shirts), I just think it's "less" of a necessity (but it can be helpful )


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

funtimesx said:


> Maybe I am just weird?


No, not weird.

For internet sales it's less important, although as you said there's always the possibility that the shirt was a gift and the recipient will want to chase up the company for more. There's also the reminder factor (i.e. one day you're washing a shirt and think "Oh yeah, I should go see if that company put out anything new").

But if it costs $1/shirt to relabel and 95% of your customers don't notice the label it might not be worth the cost (I do say _might_ because it definitely depends on demographic, location, etc. - I definitely wouldn't say there's only one answer on this one).


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Interesting to see how many No responses there were. I figured it would be the majority, but not the overwhelming majority. Good info to have.

I just remove labels if they make themselves known to be annoying, as with most people here it appears.



Originally, we weren't really looking at getting labels done at all. The main reason I started considering getting labels done recently was the possibility of getting some of our shirts into retail stores. 

Most likely, any shirts we get into a small retail store won't really be allowed some special display saying where the shirts came from, website if they want more, etc. - so this information can be passed on through the label.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I only ever remove them if they are causing irritation. Most of them are fine but some have really annoying plasticy labels and they get hacked out pronto! That's mostly on cheapies though


----------



## laroi (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah the only time i remove a label is if it's scratching my back, other than that it really doesn't bother me


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Good poll.
> 
> Personally I almost never remove a label. They don't usually bother me, and I like to be able to have the washing instructions.
> 
> ...


 
me too  

The only time I remove a label is when its really really big, and I have to keep tucking it back in.....otherwise I dont bother with it.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

When they've used taffeta and it rashes my neck. Sometimes I trim doen the bad job Threadless do of removing labels.

The fools!


----------

